# Winter suitability of Autocruise or similar?



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Can someone tell me, how good a 2005 Autocruise Starlet would be for normal (not Alpine) winter use please?
We currently have a Rapido 710 and love it but we are hoping to spend more time travelling in the next few years and being away longer would be easier with a slightly bigger truck. Well at least a different layout, ours at present has the u shaped lounge and the front lounge of the Starlet looks appealing!

Thank you. Harry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A good size for getting around town etc. quite a high step into the van though,spares not easy to find.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thinking, not sure if the water tanks are insulated.
Is it a private sale, as you must get a damp check history, get one done yourself if possible and check under the windows.

cabby


----------

